# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur 500 : The page cannot be displayed because an internal server error has occurred.

## 69Pierre

Bonjour.

Suite  une rinstallation de l'application sur de nos serveurs, les fichiers CSS ne sont plus accessibles (Erreur 500 : The page cannot be displayed because an internal server error has occurred.) 
Seul le HTML de la page d'accueil s'affiche et l'application est accessible mais sans CSS.
Or cette partie n'a pas t touche lors de nos dveloppement et le livrable a t install sur d'autres serveurs sans difficult.

J'ai essay de rinstaller mais sans succs.

Je ne sais plus o regarder.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Incorporated

Bonjour,

Et bien dans un premier temps, avez-vous modifi et/ou vrifi l'appel de la feuille de style CSS dans votre code HTML ?

Quelque chose qui ressemble  :



```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="monstyle.css"/>
```

Cette ligne doit tre prsente dans le "Head" de votre code.

Vrifier que le nom du fichier est correcte en fonction de votre propre nom de fichier CSS.

----------


## 69Pierre

Bonjour.

On n'a rien modifi mais je vais regarder, merci.

----------

